# Manuelles Einfügen einer Signatur bei Outlook 2003 geht nicht !!



## MRiehm (10. September 2004)

*Manuelles Einfügen einer Signatur bei Outlook 2003 geht nicht !!*

Hi Leute,

im Outlook 2002 konnte ich sagen, wenn ich eine neue Email geschrieben habe: "Einfügen -> Signatur" und konnte dann eine beliebige Signatur nach Wahl einfügen!!

Im Outlook 2003 gibts es zwar "einfügen" aber kein "Signatur" mehr !!!!  
Wie kann ich denn jetzt !! manuell !! eine Signatur bei Bedarf bei OL2003 einfügen??

Weiß jemand wie das gehen soll ?
Danke erstmal und viele Grüße - Michael

PS: Never touch a running system !!!!!     Echt wahr !!!!!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. September 2004)

*AW: Manuelles Einfügen einer Signatur bei Outlook 2003 geht nicht !!*



			
				MRiehm am 10.09.2004 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> im Outlook 2002 konnte ich sagen, wenn ich eine neue Email geschrieben habe: "Einfügen -> Signatur" und konnte dann eine beliebige Signatur nach Wahl einfügen!!
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach. 
Dazu mußt du in den Optionen (Extras -> Optionen -> E-Mail Format) den Punkt deaktivieren E-Mail mit MS Word 2003 bearbeiten.
Nun wird unter einfügen auch wieder "Signatur einfügen" angezeigt. Liegt einfach daran, daß Word diesen Punkt nicht in den Menüs hat.


----------



## MRiehm (10. September 2004)

*AW: Manuelles Einfügen einer Signatur bei Outlook 2003 geht nicht !!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.09.2004 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> MRiehm am 10.09.2004 19:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Antwort!   - wie soll man darauf kommen als "Computerprofi" ?
Werde es morgen früh gleich bei uns ausprobieren !!
Danke vielmals - Hier fühlt man sich doch wirklich gut aufgehoben !

Schönen Abend - Michael


----------

